# What else is like a bungalow in Tahiti?



## b2bailey (Sep 12, 2011)

I've promised my grand-daughter a special trip after her High School Graduation. Recently she texted me about a bungalow in Tahiti -- after seeing it on tv. Sadly, I had to let her know we are not able to 'keep up with the Kardashians' -- which is where she got the idea.

I've been to a few places in Mexico and most of Hawaii...is there another place (with a timeshare) that can compete with a Tahitian Bungalow?

I started to tell her to save the Tahiti trip for her Honeymoon...but I don't want her thinking about that yet.

B.


----------



## scrapngen (Sep 12, 2011)

I think Fiji has some TS's.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 12, 2011)

She might be able to get a similar experience in Belize. Might have to imagine the French language and Gaugin's colors, though. The reef diving/snorkeling experience should be similar.

Jim Ricks


----------



## cbm32 (Sep 12, 2011)

Fiji has several timeshares.  I have traded into a couple of them for an upcoming trip.  Only 8 or 10 TPU for a couple of them for the time frame I am going or 140,000 Wyndham points plus an exchange fee.  Depending on when she wants to go you may be able to pick a week up via extra vacations for $600.00 or less for a week.  The most reasonable seems to be Fiji Palms, even though it seems to have a decent rating (4 star if I remember right).

If none of that works for you I know of a couple that rents out a one bedroom place  with an ocean view at a truly remarkable rate.

Air fare to Fiji usually runs about $1,200.00 each but there are sometimes special deals available.  My wife and I are flying RT for $1,600.00 total.

The exchange rate right now in Fiji is very favorable.  Right now $100.00 US gets you about $177.00 Fijian.

From what I hear, the people of Fiji are some of the most friendly in the world.


----------



## cbm32 (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh and nearly everyone in Fiji speaks English.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 12, 2011)

You might consider Molokai (go to Maui and turn left) it is a much more laid back and "18th century" than the other Hawaiian Islands - it might be a good alternative to Bora Bora.


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions -- I am going to look into Fiji.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Sep 13, 2011)

central/south america

asia is better value, but farther


----------



## scrapngen (Sep 13, 2011)

cbm32 said:


> Fiji has several timeshares.  I have traded into a couple of them for an upcoming trip.  Only 8 or 10 TPU for a couple of them for the time frame I am going or 140,000 Wyndham points plus an exchange fee.  Depending on when she wants to go you may be able to pick a week up via extra vacations for $600.00 or less for a week.  The most reasonable seems to be Fiji Palms, even though it seems to have a decent rating (4 star if I remember right).
> 
> If none of that works for you I know of a couple that rents out a one bedroom place  with an ocean view at a truly remarkable rate.
> 
> ...




I'll second that. LOVED our time on Fiji. Truly are amazingly friendly people. My girls will never forget our trip (they were 9 and 11) Water is SO clear, and the soft coral is beautiful.


----------



## Margariet (Sep 13, 2011)

b2bailey said:


> I've promised my grand-daughter a special trip after her High School Graduation. Recently she texted me about a bungalow in Tahiti -- after seeing it on tv. Sadly, I had to let her know we are not able to 'keep up with the Kardashians' -- which is where she got the idea.
> 
> I've been to a few places in Mexico and most of Hawaii...is there another place (with a timeshare) that can compete with a Tahitian Bungalow?
> 
> ...



We have been to Tahiti and Moorea years ago. Yes, it is a sort of honeymoon paradise but .... it was soooo expensive. Nowadays it will be even more expenisve I guess with a high euro for you. I always say: one week in Tahiti is like a year in any other place. Simple things like a coke or an ice cream were incredibly expensive. So we didn't eat and drink much!  

Fiji was just as nice. So I would also suggest that option.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 13, 2011)

There's currently a Groupon half-price special for Tahiti over-water bungalows:  http://www.groupon.com/ch/getaways/deals/ga-g-south-pacific?c=all&amp;p=0

Not sure if this is what you're asking for, but it sure sounds nice.  

Dave


----------



## Weimaraner (Sep 13, 2011)

OK I like to keep up with the Kardashians too and have Fiji, Belize, Tahiti on my wish list but alas it will have to wait until our little one is older. Perhaps a cheaper, closer to home version at 9 Beaches Resort in Bermuda? Looks really cute!


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Sep 16, 2011)

maldives is the best beach value

seychelles and south pacific are most expensive

mauritius is the other one in indian ocean


----------



## cbm32 (Sep 16, 2011)

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> maldives is the best beach value
> 
> seychelles and south pacific are most expensive
> 
> mauritius is the other one in indian ocean




Not sure about the air fare to the Maldives but there is nothing expensive about Fiji once you get there.


----------



## jules54 (Sep 18, 2011)

How about Tulum south of Playa Del Carmen, MX private bungalows with private beachfront for each unit. Very nice looks like where the Corona Beer Christmas commericals are filmed.
Your Granddaughter might want a little more nightlife by the time she graduates.


----------



## GeraldineT (Sep 18, 2011)

Can I be your grand daughter?


----------



## heathpack (Sep 20, 2011)

DeletEd-------


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 20, 2011)

jules54 said:


> How about Tulum south of Playa Del Carmen, MX private bungalows with private beachfront for each unit. Very nice looks like where the Corona Beer Christmas commericals are filmed.
> Your Granddaughter might want a little more nightlife by the time she graduates.





Is there a timeshare there? What is its name? I thought Tulum was the name of an old city?  I'd like to check this out.

Dave


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Sep 24, 2011)

globally extremely few timeshares with detached villas, but plenty of such resorts in mexico/central/south america, both budget and luxury

as i said before asia is better value, but farther


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 24, 2011)

My mother also promise a special trip to my daughter, but by the time she graduated, she no longer wanted to go on vacation with grandma...  She wasn't rude or bratty about it - she just went to Malibu to work for the summer instead.  By the time she was 18, going on vacation with grandma just wasn't very interesting to her.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 25, 2011)

If you want a bungalow in Tahiti, there is one availibile online for exchange at DAE right now for December at Club Bali Hai Moorea.


----------

